# What color is this gelding?



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know he is fat, he isn't my horse but my friends.

I think he is a dun because he has the dorsal strip but you would think he is a palmino until you get close to him and you can see his back.









I had a picture where you could see the dorsal but it couldn't upload because it was to big. >>


----------



## crissy89 (Mar 31, 2011)

Palomino"Dunalino"Also called "Linebacked Palominos"


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have a better picture? Because from that, he could look like a light chestnut, a red dun, maybeee a palomino or dunalino. It's a really vague picture, especially with his winter coat.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have any others of him without his winter fur, he is shedding like crazy and there are parts of him that doesn't have the thicker fur. I can get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure if this picture helps any.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hard to tell with his winter fuzz. I am really not trying to be mean, but that horse is morbidly obese. Please, for the horse's sake, convince your friend to consult a vet about getting his weight down.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He is a _bear_. Geez. Do you happen to know what colour his parents were? Or would your friend?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He's a red dun.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

^^I agree with you. I was thinking red dun.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's gonna be a _dead_dun if his owner doesn't get some of that weight off him! :shock:

Holy morbidly obese, Batman!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm gonna say red dun.... and not gonna comment on the weight 0-0


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

****, you may find this hard to believe but he has LOST weight since he has been with my mare. Before he lived in a pasture and all he ate was grass and hay. No one ever paid attention to him. Then he came to my house, which before I had 4 horses and my gelding gave him a run for his money so he lost a lot of weight.

Though I agree, his owner needs to get off her lazy but and come ride him when I ride my mare.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He needs more than that. He needs a vet to decide on a suitable diet to get his weight down. Are you boarding him for your friend?


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! He looks like a mini because he is so...fluffy/round.

Color wise Im going to have to agree with the rest, red dun.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> He needs more than that. He needs a vet to decide on a suitable diet to get his weight down. Are you boarding him for your friend?


I know, but she won't get a vet out to look at him.

Kind of, she pays for half the feed for the month so it is kind of like a board.



horselver1979 said:


> Wow! He looks like a mini because he is so...fluffy/round.
> 
> Color wise Im going to have to agree with the rest, red dun.


 
I've heard a lot of people that see him call him a Welsh cross with Shetland. o.o He is pretty short, probably about 14.2 hands at the most.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry, this may seem harsh - but if you are feeding him.... can you not cut back? Tell her you can't stand watching him eat himself to death and threaten to kick him out if she won't get a vet out? Tough love, but doing nothing doesn't wash your hands of part of the blame.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

He gets way less feed then my mare. The next thing is no feed besides a pasture, I would kick him out but then he wouldn't get worked with one bit. That or her parents have threatened several times to send him to the "glue factory" things as such. I'll be sure to be getting her out more often to ride him, I have to force her just to come over and groom him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> He needs more than that. He needs a vet to decide on a suitable diet to get his weight down. Are you boarding him for your friend?


Yes!



Ladybug2001 said:


> He gets way less feed then my mare. The next thing is no feed besides a pasture, I would kick him out but then he wouldn't get worked with one bit. That or her parents have threatened several times to send him to the "glue factory" things as such. I'll be sure to be getting her out more often to ride him, I have to force her just to come over and groom him.


I eat way less feed than my friend (who is way skinny), but I am still fat. So I am obviously not eating way less enough.

Horses have different metabolisms. Way less means nothing if the poor creature is still horribly obese.

The other thing that scares me is that his hair coat is so different than the other horse he is out with.

I would guess he has cushing's.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> I eat way less feed than my friend (who is way skinny), but I am still fat. So I am obviously not eating way less enough.
> ...


I'm not familar with cushing's, mind helping me out?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I'm not familar with cushing's, mind helping me out?



google is your friend. :wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

my mind immediately went to red dun


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh, Cushings didn't cross my mind, but a very good point. 
The one feeding the horse isn't free from blame.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh I've heard of that before. The whole time my friend has had that gelding he has been fat which has been like 6 years.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Reminds me of Snuffleupagus....


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

one fat red dun... Good lord....


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

He really doesn't need ANY grain.

It's harder to tell with him standing next to the morbidly obese lighter horse, but the darker horse is very overweight as well.

If these horses were skinny instead of overweight, would you feel as apathetic? Skinny horses conjure up more emotion than overweight horses, but it is JUST as unhealthy, if not more, to be overweight.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

The darker horse in the back is going through a hormone inbalance, her body said she was pregnant milk and dropped stomach and all. She is on antibiotics to fight an infection as well as had a shot to level her hormones. That is why she is so large. She normally ISN'T like that, she is my horse the lighter one isn't. Though she is slowly skimming back down to her normal weight then she is getting back on exercize. 

My friend is over, the owner of the gelding, I made her invest in a lunge rope and encourged her to start coming over daily to start exercizing him.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Let me google that for you



Ohhhh so saving that link! :lol:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Have you had the dun checked for insulin resistance? That would be my first guess and it can mess up their coats like that as well. If that is your friends horse I would highly recommend her getting that checked because if the horse is IR, then he will have to be on a very strict diet to live a full and healthy life.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> He's gonna be a _dead_dun if his owner doesn't get some of that weight off him! :shock:


I know I shouldn't laugh, because this is literally deadly serious, but Speed Racer, pass a cloth would ya??


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd say dunalino.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I personaly would have that pony on a starvation paddock (i.e whisps of very very sparse and very poor grass) during the day and in at night on a soaked haynet of last years hay that had been double or tripple netted. It most certainly would not be getting any form of hard feed what so ever!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice. xD He got a bath today. o.o He looks a little less fluffy.... Wish I would have got a picture, he is a little slimmer without it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hair won't make a difference in the weight that horse has to lose to even be considered near "healthy"....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Im sorry to hijack the thread, but Faye the horse in your avvy is awesome!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks cheyAut, Thats my baby pony Reeco at the first show of this season.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, but it will make him look bigger then he is.


.. Lol that horse is pretty awesome.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

okay. What I want to know is what breed is he? His confirmating looks like a fjord and they are typically a thick little horse. Granted I do agree he is a bit over weight and ought to have a vet look at him not just be starved and worked to death like some seem to be sugesting. Some breeds of pony/horse always get very think winter coats, some horses are built thick like drafts. I hate to jump to the conclusion that this horse is ill or uncared for becouse of his breeding. It sounds like th OP is doing the best she can by both the horse and it's owner. the only other options she has is to buy the hose and get the vet out herself or to take a chance at the horse being "sold for Glue" if she kicks it out and the lazy owner's parents get rid of it. I hate how on this forum a simple question turns into a "Your beating/killing/not caring for your horse right" board.... 1 comment with helpful hints should suffice ESP if you have no idea what the horses back ground and history or what the owner is curently doing about the problem. We have enough to stress over in our own lives to grip about some one elses to, don't we?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Horseplay - I shudder to think of your horses ifyou think that that horse is only a little over weight.

He has a condition score of 5 out of five, he is in the morbidly obese category. Yes some horses are stockier then others however that horse has the most enormous apple bum i've ever seen, it has a deposit of fat on its shoulder and a huge crest. I'm willing to bet that you would have to go excavating to find its ribs. The horse is at a huge risk of diabieties and laminitus as well as potentialy comprimising its joints and heart.

Thick winter coats do not give horses apple bums.

Too fat is just as cruel as too thin if not more so since people don't realise the harm they are doing.

I like my ponies slightly on the heavy side but one that fat would be on an extremly strict diet to get at least 100kg of weight off it!
This is my old connie at his fattest. He just has a hint of an apple bum starting and had a slight roll of fat on his shoulder but no crest. he went on a diet after this photo made me sit back and realise.










This mare is part draft, even she is fatter then I would have liked her and she didnt have much of an apple bum


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the critisisum of my own horse when you haven't even looked at him.

I was just saying there was an aweful lot of critisisum to the OP but know one cared to find out if it was even the OP's horse or if it had a known medical condition first. My view is to ask questions before I accuse some one of neglect. That is what I was trying to point out.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry the last one he was under weight and I was trying to put weight back on him. this is him just days ago and this is wear I like him.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

The OP stated it wasn't her horse but kept on her land and she fed it. The owners won't get out a vet.


----------



## LoveCuriousGeorge (Mar 6, 2011)

That horse is very overweight!! You need get some weight off him. Being that overweight can cause alot of problems ike colic, founder, sugar problems, etc. Also just to say that your not spose to cut a horses forlock like that. Mainly if your showing. Its different for breeds. But from what i can tell it ain't spose to be like that. And that horse looks like a red dun.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

LoveCuriousGeorge said:


> That horse is very overweight!! You need get some weight off him. Being that overweight can cause alot of problems ike colic, founder, sugar problems, etc. Also just to say that your not spose to cut a horses forlock like that. Mainly if your showing. Its different for breeds. But from what i can tell it ain't spose to be like that. And that horse looks like a red dun.


He isn't shown,... Obviously, and his owner cut it like that... o.o I'm not sure how this thread went from color to health. I don't need the criticism about a horse that isn't mine, she knows he is overweight, she hears about it about everyday from either me or my parents.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I understand the concern for the horse, but that had nothing to do with the OPs question. Let's focus on that, since the OP has made it very clear that she's well aware of the horse's condition and is doing what she can. 

Extreme criticism is neither productive nor appreciated, and, in this case and in my opinion, completely unwarranted. In fact, some of you were downright rude about it. That's a huge pet peeve of mine. There is a huge difference between constructive and destructive criticism. Off my soapbox now. 

Back to the real question at hand, with his winter fuzzies, he looks red dun to me as well. Maybe he's one of those color-changing horses that seem to be a completely different color in the summer and he'll look more like a palomino then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

SEAmom said:


> I understand the concern for the horse, but that had nothing to do with the OPs question. Let's focus on that, since the OP has made it very clear that she's well aware of the horse's condition and is doing what she can.
> 
> Extreme criticism is neither productive nor appreciated, and, in this case and in my opinion, completely unwarranted. In fact, some of you were downright rude about it. That's a huge pet peeve of mine. There is a huge difference between constructive and destructive criticism. Off my soapbox now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would people be so leniant if the horse was just as underweight? Would the OP's and owner's excuses mean just as much if the horse was a body scale 1 or 2 instead of 8 or 9? Would it be ok for the OP to sit back and say "it isn't my horse, owner won't get the vet out" if the body scale was on the other end of the spectrum?
In my mind, there is no difference. A horse with a body scale 8 or 9 is just as bad as a horse with a body scale condition of 1 or 2.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

About the color, i'd say red dun, if he does shed out to another shade of color my next guess would be dunalino.

About the weight, it might not be how much your feeding, but WHAT your feeding him. Certain feed's will actually put weight on your horse, nutrition AND exercise is a very high factor in obesity. Just like in people, good exercise and diet need to be established before you will lose weight. Same goes with a horse, you could try a supplement to help him digest his food better, and help speed up his metabolism. Cutting his feed wont make him lose weight, less food AND exercise will help him lose weight. But can you honestly expect a morbidly obese horse to want to exercise? He'll lack motivation, and therefore it will be useless. I would try him on a sweet feed (in most cases it will give pep to a horse), or look for supplements to help give him a little energy. A horse with energy, is a horse that wants to burn it off with running and playing. If he has none because of his weight, even if you do try and get him to lunge, i doubt he will be a willing participate, and your friend will most likely give up "because he's being to lazy". If at all possible, could you work with him yourself? I know it doesn't sound "fair", but for the health of the horse, if you cant get your friend to, try exercising him your self.

EDIT: Also wanted to add, dont go out and try to work him hours at a time. To much stress can put the horse at great risk, do 15-20 minute work outs, several times. This will help his body adjust to the work out slowly, until you get to the point where you can increase the exercise. Simple trotting, turning, stopping etc will help, get him moving and working his muscles.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Would people be so leniant if the horse was just as underweight? Would the OP's and owner's excuses mean just as much if the horse was a body scale 1 or 2 instead of 8 or 9? Would it be ok for the OP to sit back and say "it isn't my horse, owner won't get the vet out" if the body scale was on the other end of the spectrum?
> In my mind, there is no difference. A horse with a body scale 8 or 9 is just as bad as a horse with a body scale condition of 1 or 2.


That's exactly what I said : )


Another thing... I would suggest trying to get some of that weight off by feeding him less *before* your friend starts exercising him more, so as not to damage his joints.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

IMO the horse is at the OP's yard, she is feeding it therefore she is responsible for it.

That horse does not need feeding any hardfeed what so ever! It needs haynets of poor quality hay (not dusty hay just a couple of years old so all the calories have gone from it) and very resricted grazing. If you can get it over there a bucket of happy hoof each morning would help get the needed vitamins and minerals into him.

Persoanly I'd rather see a hore with a condition score of 1 or 2 then one of 8 or 9 out of 10 as at least something will be done about the skinny horse. As it is a the moment people don't realise just how much harm being fat does to a horse.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't see anywhere on this thread where anyone posted that a fat horse is okay - let alone an obese horse. The whole weight thing has seriously been beat to death and needs to be dropped. Personally, I would have the same response if the horse was 200 lbs underweight or 200 lbs overweight. This became a very hostile thread. Honestly, if I were the OP, I would never want to ask any questions again after being attacked the way many of you have done. As she has stated, the horse is on her PARENTS property, so the horse is really THEIR concern between the OP and them since they are the legal owners of the property and not her. So, aim your hostility toward them and the owner rather than a minor just looking to have a question answered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> I don't see anywhere on this thread where anyone posted that a fat horse is okay - let alone an obese horse. The whole weight thing has seriously been beat to death and needs to be dropped. Personally, I would have the same response if the horse was 200 lbs underweight or 200 lbs overweight. This became a very hostile thread. Honestly, if I were the OP, I would never want to ask any questions again after being attacked the way many of you have done. As she has stated, the horse is on her PARENTS property, so the horse is really THEIR concern between the OP and them since they are the legal owners of the property and not her. So, aim your hostility toward them and the owner rather than a minor just looking to have a question answered.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I second this.. the girl has made it very clear she knows he's much too overweight and that he already gets a very small amount of feed (she said the next step would be no feed, so yes, maybe she should just cut his feed, but it sounds to me like she's giving him a very minimal amount) and that pasture doesn't look all that great. It's obviously going to take a lot more than just cutting his feed to help him lose all that weight. 

It's not her horse, and she already stated that her friend will NOT call the vet out, and her parents have threatened to send him to the "glue factory" what other options does the OP have? I suppose she could call animal control.. but it's not her horse, she's not going to pay a large vet bill for a horse that's not even hers, or buy supplements for a horse that's not hers, give the horse the work it needs to help him get in shape, or go find him special hay.. i'm assuming she's in high school, and I doubt she has tons of free time/extra money anyway. i completely agree he is way overweight but her options are somewhat limited IMO.

Ladybug, what i'd suggest is maybe you should find some online resources on how dangerous obesity is in horses and show it to your friend/her parents, maybe you can help her realize how serious this is. Also, you could encourage your friend to get him some supplements or older hay just for him like some others suggested? If she really won't listen to you, maybe as a last resort you SHOULD consider contacting animal control, I'm sure they'd be able to knock some sense into her parents. maybe they'd even confiscate the poor guy, and then you would be sure he'll be taken care of. Just my $.02.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with the 2 posts above and that was all I was trying to say, I apoligize if I came off in any other way. I was trying to defend the OP and get people to "quit beating a dead horse" please pardon the expression. There is only so much you can do when it is not your horse, plus she didn't ask about the horse' weight she asked about it's color......


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree above.I think he looks like a red dun. Maybe when he sheds out he may be a light chestnut.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say red dun or dunalino

for the weight I would not be feeding any type of feed to him and he would be in a grazing muzzle or on a dry lot... the person taking care of the horse is to OP she needs to listen to us before this horse has to be put down. Being overweight is actually much worse for a horse then being too thin most of the damage done by being overweight is permanent!!! 

PLEASE listen and don't give him any hard feed especially nothing grain based 
PLEASE PLEASE don't' try to exercise this weight off of him get him on a strict diet FIRST!!!


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

guys it's not what she asked, and his her friends pony so give her break


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

red dun is my guess to. though he looks like he may shed into a palomino colour in the summer.... but i think the dorsal stripe means he cant be a palomino? correct me if im wrong im not an expert on colours really.

Guys i'm sure she's read all of your posts and comments and will take then into consideration. but she has already stated that the horse is not her's, and that the horse's owner wont call a vet out to look at it. she's already said the next step is no feed. Give her a break! im sure she's doing what she can, but if a horse is not yours, even if its on your land. there is only so much you can do. so stop bashing her over the head with your opinions, I understand your just worried about the pony and his health and i agree with your concerns as i'm sure the OP does as well as she stated both her and her parents mention it constently to the owner of the pony. but the OP has already asked that the topic of ponys weight should be droped, so please do so. i'm sure she's read and taken everything you have said into consideration. But this is supposed to be a helpful friendly forum and so far, in this post anyways.... its gotten very...heated (for lack of a better word) so may we please get back to his colour and not his weight?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Nobody had posted about the pony's weight - or on this thread at all - in 4 days until you guys brought it back up.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

so if we see a straving horse we shouldn't say anything but that isn't what was asked?? we should just ignore the health of the animal to please the OP?? If I were her I would print and show the owner what has been said here...


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

hes very cute!!!!!!
>.<


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> He's gonna be a _dead_dun if his owner doesn't get some of that weight off him! :shock:
> 
> Holy morbidly obese, Batman!


This made me laugh, but I totally agree it's not her fault! He is a cutie though!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

if he is being boarded at her place she is somewhat at fault since SHE FEEDS HIM!!


----------

